# redirecting fear



## verbatim19 (Nov 12, 2005)

guys i have read at a number of self defense sites that they teach you how to redirect fear i have never heard of redirecting fear. If anyone knows about this redirecting fear thing would they kindly tell me about it and how to do it.


----------



## Icewater (Nov 12, 2005)

Think of it like this.  I am afraid of flying, although I get on a plane almost every week.  But instead of letting the fear control me, I face it with optimism and education.

A lot of people are afraid of confrontation.  MA helps to redirect that fear through scanario based training and education on conflict resolution.

If you feel fear you need to rely on something to redirect that fear so you can move forward.  For my flying, I remind myself that there are over 2000 planes in the air over north america flying safely every day.  For confrontation, I am aware that I have been trained for this situation.

IMHO


----------



## Tgace (Nov 12, 2005)

In combatives the "redirection" is a transformation of fear into righteous anger.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 12, 2005)

It's more of a matter of training yourself to use that fear to your own advantage.  

Think of it this way: If you take an average person, and attack him or her, they are going to respond in a certain way, depending on their training, control, etc.  If the person isn't trained well, then there's going to be a sense of fear.  

Now, if you take that same person, and this time, attack his or her child, you can bet that he (or she) will fight without regard for personal safety, and will do anything and everything possible, to make sure the child is safe from harm.  In this case, the fear is for the child's safety.  

Part of self-defense training is the redirecting of fear so that you would respond to a threat against yourself, in the same way as you would, if your child were attacked.


----------



## verbatim19 (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks guys. But isn't there a method that will help you redirect fear.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 13, 2005)

> thanks guys. But isn't there a method that will help you redirect fear.


 
The next time you are petrified with fear, scream as loudly and visciously as you can. Maybe even scream an expression of your anger such as; "I'm going to kill you!!"

 Unfortunately if you are this stunned at this time you are past the point of logical thinking, but if you psych yourself into a rage at least you can go on the offensive.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't think rage is quite the answer to it. Being angry may dissipate the fear (temporarily) but in it's place (in my experience) only leads to incoherent and irrational thinking. Fear comes from within. In the heat of the moment it's difficult to do such things, so (IMO) a martialist has to learn how to get ahold of the fear and either harness it or surpress it or... re-direct it. 
This, I found for myself, can be done via "brain-training". But even then without even a base experience in (real-world) combat/fights one can mistakenly give themselves an overblown interpretation of realistic situations in which to (brain) train in. You have to be wholly realistic about the capablities of people and yourself. This means facing yourself honestly, not lying to yourself about what you can and cannot do. 
I deal with people and their fears a lot. Claustrophobia, Acrophobia, Lygophobia. I help them understand and deal with it at the moment. The old adage applies in many of life's situations: "You kill what you fear and you fear what you don't understand." Understanding the fear is one step towards the re-direction of it.
Re-direction. Where is the fear going? What is it making you do? Go 180 degrees of that and be in control of yourself. You won't always be in control of what's happening around outside of you but you can always control what's happening inside of you emotionally and mentally. When I was bitten by a rattlesnake my heart raced wildly out of control. I knew that I needed to get ahold of myself and get re-direct that fear that was pounding in my chest or else I'd be in serious trouble. I took deep breaths and focused on slowing my heart rate and ignored what was going on around me (my other friends shouting advice on what to do... the snake was now out of harms way and so was I so I was free to do this internal focusing. I counted my heart beats and focused on slowing it down to a normal rate (for me anyway). Within a few moments I was calm and able to deal with the situation at hand. Within an hour I arrived at a hospital calm and quiet and was able to focus on my next fearful moment... needles. YUCK! 
Fear is always going to be there. You can minimize it, channel it do whatever but it's still there. Dealing with it, facing it and training your mind to focus beyond the fear will help in re-directing it. 
Remember; the mind is the most powerful weapon anyone can possess.

Or you could try this little mantra from Frank Herbert's Dune: 


> *I must not fear. Fear is the mind killer.
> Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
> I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
> And when it has gone past, I will turn the inner-eye to see it's path.
> Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I remain.*


 :asian:


----------



## Tgace (Nov 13, 2005)

LEO trainers call it "righteous anger" not rage. Instead of fear you concentrate on thoughts of "who does this bastard think he is trying to kill me" or "if its me or you its sure as hell going to be you"...you turn fear into aggression (yeah the "dark side" of the force  ).


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 13, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> LEO trainers call it "righteous anger" not rage. Instead of fear you concentrate on thoughts of "who does this bastard think he is trying to kill me" or "if its me or you its sure as hell going to be you"...you turn fear into aggression (yeah the "dark side" of the force  ).


Yup, thats my take on it.  I work in corrections, sometimes I have to step up like Im Jonny Badarse, but in reality Im not wanting to be there or do that.

Also think bringing a gun to a knife fight.  Your presentation is greater than theres, thus you appear to be superior.

Patton said it something like (need to look up the right wording) "Make the enemy think you are stronger than them by being the one attacking".


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 13, 2005)

George S. Patton quotes... can be applied to MA too..

"A good plan violently executed now is better than a perfect plan executed next week."
Lesson: Go with what you have, and give it 200%, shout loudly as to bring fear to your attacker.

"A pint of sweat, saves a gallon of blood."
Lesson: Train hard or get hurt/beat.

"Battle is an orgy of disorder."
Lesson: In a real fight, nothing goes like it did in the dojo.

"Courage is fear holding on a minute longer."
Lesson: Buck up and drive in hard, before you loose your nerve to do it all together.

Thats all I have for now, and the Lesson: part is my input BTW.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------

